# Casio MD-700 movement/battery type request



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Yet another request for a movement (or at least the battery type) for this watch. It's incoming, but pic off the net for now. Would really appreciate if someone could tell me the movement though. I need the info. It might need a 394 renata but not sure.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

Casio's from about 1980 onwards put the module number on a small cartouche on the case back so the "394" would be the module number for that watch not the battery.

The correct battery should be a sr626sw or more commonly called a "377"

Wook


----------

